# Callaway Hyperdry 14 way "waterproof" golf bag - avoid!



## Bratty (Jan 17, 2022)

Bought this bag from Clubhouse Golf, thinking it looked great and was labelled on several sites as completely waterproof.
When it arrived I was happy, but when I came to use it, no so much.
The straps have a plastic connection clip which makes the most horrendous squeaking sound. No matter how many times I adjusted the strap, it squeaked. Noisily. Enough for a playing partner to comment.
The zips on the front two pockets seemed a little flimsy.
Not the worst things though. That was the way the rainhood connects to the bag, over the straps. The straps at connected to the grab handle which means when you fit the rain hood, there's a gap around the strap fixing  and the velcro strap of the hood (picture shows clearly what I mean). This meant it was not completely waterproof at all and rain got into the bag, getting the clubs wet and pooling at the bottom, so the grips were in a bit of standing water. Useless!
Callaway refused to accept the bag as faulty, but Clubhouse refunded as a goodwill gesture, which was nice.
Avoid!


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 19, 2022)

Had the same bag, a couple of the zips failed, rendering the bag pretty useless. Bought it from Affordable Golf who got me a full refund via Callaway. Good customer service but appalling quality control.


----------



## chellie (Jan 19, 2022)

I had the Hyperdry stand bag but think it was a six way one. My hood didn't fasten like you've shown and didn't let water in.

I no longer have it as the padding at the top of one of the dividers spilt. Amazon refunded straight away.


----------



## Bratty (Jan 19, 2022)

Big Max are now the only waterproof bags I trust!


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 19, 2022)

I've had my Titleist StaDry cart bag now for about 5 years.  Still going strong.  I'd recommend that highly based on personal experience.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 21, 2022)

Robster59 said:



			I've had my Titleist StaDry cart bag now for about 5 years.  Still going strong.  I'd recommend that highly based on personal experience.
		
Click to expand...

The Titleist ones do seem to be the best of the bunch amongst the club manufacturers.  Sun Mountain were also pretty good.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 21, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Big Max are now the only waterproof bags I trust!
		
Click to expand...

If they ever deliver the matching rain hood I might be inclined to agree...


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 23, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			The Titleist ones do seem to be the best of the bunch amongst the club manufacturers.  Sun Mountain were also pretty good.
		
Click to expand...

I think SM makes the Titleist ones


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 23, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I think SM makes the Titleist ones

Click to expand...

They certainly used to, but I'm not sure they still do.  I recently looked at both a Sun Mountain one and a Titleist one, and I'd say the Titleist one was the better quality of the two.


----------



## sunshine (Feb 1, 2022)

I had a Callaway bag and it was terrible quality. Material and straps frayed, dividers fell apart, poor zips, hood fell apart. A mate had a similar experience. I'd buy Callaway clubs but nothing else with their logo.


----------

